# Just pulled the trigger on my next smoker....



## phatbac (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello SMF:
I just pulled the trigger on my next smoker. for those who don't know me well I have had several Lang smokers and just sold a 36 hybrid. I liked the concept of a hybrid but had mixed results with the smoker tube being so long and the grill being awkward and hard to get good use out of it. Still love Lang smokers. I did consider Horizon, Yoder, and TMG pits for my next smoker but in the end, I went with what I know and I ordered a Lang 48 with a wagon wheel cart (12" chrome mag wheels) and Stainless steel racks. I am stoked with my order i just have to 4-6 months for it to be built.








Mine will look like this but won't have the deluxe warmer box on the back.

thanks for looking now we just wait...

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 26, 2021)

Congrats!
I am positive she'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Alphonse (Jan 26, 2021)

Congratulations! 

I really like the pit and the wheel package you have chosen.   I know the wait is frustrating these days!  I have a pit on order now myself and am only a few weeks into to what is likely a 18 week wait.

Looking forward to a full report when you get it seasoned and running!


----------



## phatbac (Jan 26, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I really like the pit and the wheel package you have chosen.   I know the wait is frustrating these days!  I have a pit on order now myself and am only a few weeks into to what is likely a 18 week wait.
> 
> Looking forward to a full report when you get it seasoned and running!



thank you, I will have a full write up of the seasoning and first smoke!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Jan 26, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congrats!
> I am positive she'll be worth the wait.



Absolutely!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 26, 2021)

Congrats.  That beast looks ready to go 4 wheel driving while packed with briskets and butts.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 26, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Congrats.  That beast looks ready to go 4 wheel driving while packed with briskets and butts.



yeah the wheels are the same as what they put on a trailer it will be easy to move around in the backyard!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice pit bud


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes sir a fine looking smoker there. Waiting to see it fired up after the wait to get it.

Warren


----------



## ofelles (Jan 26, 2021)

Sweat!  Congrats.  
I have not heard anything negative about Langs.  But you know you have had several.  Now the Looooong wait.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 26, 2021)

That's a beauty!!


----------



## phatbac (Jan 26, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir a fine looking smoker there. Waiting to see it fired up after the wait to get it.
> 
> Warren


Hopefully, have it by the SMF gathering this year (if we have it) and can make some food for that!



ofelles said:


> Sweat!  Congrats.
> I have not heard anything negative about Langs.  But you know you have had several.  Now the Looooong wait.



the wait is the killer!



SmokinGame said:


> That's a beauty!!


thanks!


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 26, 2021)

Very sweet looking rig. Congratulations ! ! !


----------



## Millberry (Jan 26, 2021)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 26, 2021)

Is your wife going to name this one as well? Didn't you say before that your wife names all of your smokers?

G


----------



## Dantij (Jan 26, 2021)

Way to go!!  That's what I cook on.  You're gonna love that beast.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 26, 2021)

Now that's a RIG right there...  

Looking at the wheel kit... do any of the tires turn for steering ?? Just wondering as I have a big Yamaha generator with four straight none steering wheels...  It's only 200 lbs and it's a beast to try and steer it while moving... just thinking...


----------



## Dantij (Jan 26, 2021)

The tires opposite the firebox turn.  It is very easy to maneuver.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 27, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Is your wife going to name this one as well? Didn't you say before that your wife names all of your smokers?
> 
> G



we are already discussing names. she loves to name my smokers. the running joke is they are my mistress so my wife gets me and names all my mistresses. She is such a good woman!



JckDanls 07 said:


> Now that's a RIG right there...
> 
> Looking at the wheel kit... do any of the tires turn for steering ?? Just wondering as I have a big Yamaha generator with four straight none steering wheels...  It's only 200 lbs and it's a beast to try and steer it while moving... just thinking...


yeah the turn on one side with a t-bar handle


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Jan 27, 2021)

Dantij said:


> The tires opposite the firebox turn.  It is very easy to maneuver.


 Yours was actually the inspiration for what i ordered. i saw a pic of your smoker online and said that's what i want! thanks!

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2021)

Yea his wife is going to name this Last One or the Final.      

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jan 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yea his wife is going to name this Last One or the Final.
> 
> Warren


More than likely! she is very supportive of my hobbies because she knows it relaxes me and makes me happy so she gets behind it she isn't thrilled about what we are going to pay for it but she says if we have the money then do it! God love her!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2021)

Yea I will say after meeting your wife she is a great person.
Loved her flavored lemonade.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for the like Aaron it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks like a great smoker Aaron!
Love the wheels!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2021)

That's A Beauty, Aaron!!!

Congrats----Can't wait to see what you pull out of there!!!

Bear


----------



## Dantij (Jan 27, 2021)

phatbac said:


> Yours was actually the inspiration for what i ordered. i saw a pic of your smoker online and said that's what i want! thanks!
> 
> Happy Smoking.
> phatbac (Aaron)


I am so glad I pulled the trigger on the Lang.  I spent 2 years trying to justify spending that kind of money on a smoker.  The wife supported me 100% . It was money well spent.   We do a lot of entertaining over here because of the BBQ that comes off that thing.  Friends and family are envious.   My 14 year old son is learning the ins and outs of fire management .  He's taken a big interest.   As for me?  I got the bug.  I want to add to my collection.  I've been looking at vertical smokers, most recently LSG.  Any recommendations?


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 27, 2021)

Man that thing is purty! 
Jim


----------



## phatbac (Jan 28, 2021)

Dantij said:


> I am so glad I pulled the trigger on the Lang.  I spent 2 years trying to justify spending that kind of money on a smoker.  The wife supported me 100% . It was money well spent.   We do a lot of entertaining over here because of the BBQ that comes off that thing.  Friends and family are envious.   My 14 year old son is learning the ins and outs of fire management .  He's taken a big interest.   As for me?  I got the bug.  I want to add to my collection.  I've been looking at vertical smokers, most recently LSG.  Any recommendations?


I considered a Yoder/horizon verticle/horizontal combo and those are nice you can get a smaller one for about 1400 if you want to go electric Bradley makes a nice digital in the 4-5hundred range



JLeonard said:


> Man that thing is purty!
> Jim


She's a beaut, thanks!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 28, 2021)

What an awesome looking setup!  The wheels are a nice touch for sure.  I bet you are counting the days....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 31, 2021)

Looks great. Lang was on my short list for my build....


----------



## phatbac (Mar 23, 2021)

So I have an update... I bought a lang from the Facebook marketplace. It's a used 48 I pickup Saturday but I got a really good deal and I can live without the huge wheels! she is in my profile pic and I  will add a few below. I will post more pics when I pick her up!




















thanks for looking!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks good Aaron, I wouldn’t mind having a 48, but I rarely fill up my 36. It looks like an older model that doesn’t have the sliding upper rack. I kinda like that feature.
Al


----------



## phatbac (Mar 24, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Aaron, I wouldn’t mind having a 48, but I rarely fill up my 36. It looks like an older model that doesn’t have the sliding upper rack. I kinda like that feature.
> Al


It is an older model without the sliding upper rack. he said he doesn't have an upper rack at all for it. which is ok because I'm going to order stainless racks for it but I will have to get a pedestal rack. 

I'm excited cant wait to get it!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2021)

Awesome Arron
Now what's on the menu?
I just wonder why some smoker company's use rubber tires instead of metal I see a lot of them setting uneven with flat tires.

Warren


----------

